# BurstNet/DigiPLUS price increases.



## XFS_Duke (Apr 17, 2014)

Just got this email from BurstNet:


Dear Valued Client,


Upon migrating to our North Carolina datacenter, we have done an extensive analysis of our Dedicated server business. In order to provide the high quality service we demand and that you expect, a nominal price increase is necessary.


Effective with your next billing cycle and no later than May 1, 2014, your New BurstNET/DigiPLUS Dedicated server pricing will increase by 10%.


This nominal price increase includes the following improvements that you will be enjoying as a result of our recent migration:


Our State of the Art, Tier 3 Data Center in North Carolina


Upgraded infrastructure in all Datacenter locations


More Redundant Network with Eight carriers


Double the bandwidth capacity


Type II audited facility


We are in the process of upgrading much of the hardware and this will be done over the course of the next 6 months.


Thank you for your business as we continue to strive to be one of the lowest cost, highest value providers in the space.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone have word on the VPS market side of things?

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah, they announced price increases I think prior to the move.

Are these increases on top of those other increases?

Considering NC just had downtime yesterday and still customers with unaccounted for servers and offline now for weeks, yeah, good luck.

"Strive to be one of the lowest cost, highest value..." haha NO FUCKING VALUES.

Real companies and people with integrity don't give paying customers 10 days notice of a move... Nor do they ABANDON servers in an unsecured location they ran from (deadbeats didn't pay their bills for many months - 6 plus months).

Burst / DigiPlus can die in a fire.  I'll never do business with them, nor will anyone I come into contact with.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 17, 2014)

> Yeah, they announced price increases I think prior to the move.
> 
> Are these increases on top of those other increases?


The large price increases announced prior to the move were for colo.


----------



## serverian (Apr 17, 2014)

I want to be hosted in a non-state of the art DC. Do those exist?


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 17, 2014)

serverian said:


> I want to be hosted in a non-state of the art DC. Do those exist?


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUDX9M0uYZVqjBegrN1azfVA


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 17, 2014)

They still alive? wow...


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2014)

serverian said:


> I want to be hosted in a non-state of the art DC. Do those exist?


Buffalo.


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2014)

The original Scranton Burst DC was amply low end / ghetto....

Should give it a look on Google Maps Streetview....  Random HVAC intrusions, building to the alley,   wood fencing along the roof....  jabroni's out front playing home remodeler...  Go back in the alley there for a good time. Yeah some DC there...


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 17, 2014)

I understand WHY they want to increase prices, but what I don't understand is if they think customers will just stand for it... lol


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 17, 2014)

The worst part is after a month I have a server that I ordered. Problem is that with their new network, nothing works.


----------

